# Whose hotter? Cameron or Clegg?



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

Up to you.
BTW, God/The Flying Spaghetti Monster is watching.
:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you talking about appearance? If so, neither of the pair are very good looking.


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm talking about everything generally.
My ESFJ friend said young Boris Johnson was hot.
She is now living in a hole.:crazy:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Nick Griffin is hotter than both of them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> Nick Griffin is hotter than both of them.


Now that's just being nasty. :laughing:

(If you've never seen Griffin before, make sure you're not eating if you look at a picture of him, it's not at all pretty).


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Now that's just being nasty. :laughing:
> 
> (If you've never seen Griffin before, make sure you're not eating if you look at a picture of him, it's not at all pretty).


Yes I have seen Griffin. There's more of him to love than Clegg or Cameron. :wink:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> Yes I have seen Griffin. There's more of him to love than Clegg or Cameron. :wink:


I know, I was posting in general. Griffin's bigoted personality seems to really show in his ugly face, doesn't it?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I know, I was posting in general. Griffin's bigoted personality seems to really show in his ugly face, doesn't it?


It is ironic, that he's a bigot literally and physically.

If you add a side swept fringe and a 'tache he looks like Hitler.


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

Er..Whatever floats your boat!:happy:
*shudders*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

OutcastGenius said:


> Er..Whatever floats your boat!:happy:
> *shudders*


I hope you realise that I wasn't being serious. I'm straight. :mellow:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Clegg I guess.. ooh unfortunate name though.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Crystall said:


> Clegg I guess.. ooh unfortunate name though.


I don't get it?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't get it?


In swedish, 'klegg' means muddy, gooey, and sticky stuff. :tongue:


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

To DarkestHour: Are you sure?:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Crystall said:


> In swedish, 'klegg' means muddy, gooey, and sticky stuff. :tongue:


The surname itself is of Scandinavian origin -



> This name is of English locational origin from a place thus called at the foot of Owl Hill, Lancashire. Recorded as Clegg circa 1200 and as Cleg in the 1285 Assize Court Rolls of that county the name derives from the Olde Norse 'kleggi' meaning 'haystack', originally believed to be the name of the above hill. The surname was first recorded in the mid 13th Century, (see below). In 1379 one, Ricardus de Cleghe and a Henricus de Cloghe appeared in 'The Poll Tax Returns Records of Yorkshire', and in 1581 Thomas Clegg, tanner, of Middleton, was entered in 'The Wills Records at Cheshire'.
> 
> Read more: Surname Database: Clegg Last Name Origin


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, we're all "Eww Emma, quit playing with that klegg, that's disgusting!" and "Come inside and wash that klegg off your hands, it's time for dinner" and "STOP!! Never mind, you just stepped in some kind of klegg." :tongue:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

OutcastGenius said:


> To DarkestHour: Are you sure?:tongue:


Maybe......:dry::dry::dry::dry::dry::dry::dry::dry::dry::dry:


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

I felt sorry for Davey.
So I put in a vote for him.:happy:
This poll doesn't matter really, we know they both love _each other.:laughing:_


----------

